# I don't want soggy cannolis



## haroldathampton (May 28, 2011)

Good morning everyone.  Yes I am new to this site but I was looking for a place that can answer a questions for me.  I know the rules here and will not post a link to a recipe but I think you will still be able to answer the questions without visiting any links.

I am making canoli, but I am using ice cream waffle cones as the shell.  I am taking these to a reunion tomorrow and do not want them to get soggy.  Will the mixure of Ricotta cheese and cream cheese keep on ice for 4 hours.  I will assemble the "Cone olis" (cute name) once I get to the reunion.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2011)

Welcome to DC! I like the name <cute>. I am sure one of the pros on the list can answer your question.


----------



## haroldathampton (May 28, 2011)

Thanks CWS.  Look forward to the discussions and fun recipes.


----------



## Josie1945 (May 28, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 28, 2011)

I've seen real canoli sit it the grocer's display case all day, but I don't know how a waffle cone would hold up. I don't see either ricotta or cream cheese leeching much liquid while it sits as long as it's refrigerated. Why don't you make one to test it before the big day?


----------



## CraigC (May 28, 2011)

I was going to suggest doing the piping right before serving. Your filling should be fine on ice. Don't forget the melted chocolate for dipping the ends!

Craig


----------



## Katie H (May 28, 2011)

Your filling should keep just fine on ice as you describe but, before you make it, I suggest you put the ricotta in a cheesecloth-lined sieve and let it drain for about an hour.  This should allow some of the moisture to drain out and keep the filling from being overly "wet."  Once the ricotta has drained, mix the filling as your recipe directs.

Best wishes with your project and have a great reunion.


----------



## haroldathampton (May 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments.

Sir-Loin, Have you ever tasted those canolis that have sat there all day? I have and that is exactly what I do not want.  I will make some sample (for the chef to eat) but will not have the time to test the soggyness as the event is tomorrow at 11am.

Craig, I had not thought of dipping the ends in chocolate. I do have semi-sweet chocolate grated up in the cheese mixture though along with some chopped pistachio and with a dusting of powdered suger.

Katie, Thanks it is always a blast.  I am one of those people that love reunions.


----------



## haroldathampton (May 28, 2011)

One should always buy extra pistachios so that they may sample them while shelling them for a recipe.* *


----------



## haroldathampton (May 31, 2011)

OK well the Cone-olis didnt come out as good as I planned.  The cream seemed to "gritty" for my taste.  My wife liked them and said it was fine.  I think I will leave the crushed/chopped chocolate chips as a garnish rather than mixed in with the cream cheese and ricotta cheese.  Oh well.  I will always continue to try new things.


----------



## AmandaN80 (May 31, 2011)

waffle cones take awhile to get soggy when filled with ice cream. Hope they turn out for you, and I dont think the mix you are talking about would make it soggy.


----------

